# Looking for Isaac Boon 1871 to 1899



## hatman (Oct 6, 2010)

Hello 
I am looking for any help in finding some of the career as Mariner of Isaac Boon age 20 in1871 from Appledore, Devon. He died in 1899 and was at sea until then. Are there any records anywhere that I can try? Any suggestions would be welcomed please.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello,
There were no central records of Merchant Seamen kept between 1857 and 1918.
However I have found Issac Boon, born Appledore 1852, as Mate in 1893 on the ARGO official number 56366. POR Bridgewater, she was only a small coastal trader of 41 grt built in 1868 and registry closed in 1912. There are crew lists for 1893 and other relevant years at 
Somerset Archive and Record Service
Obridge Road
Taunton
Somerset
England
TA2 7PU
Head of Service: Tom Mayberry
Ph. 01823 337600
Fax: 01823 325402
Email: [email protected]
Website: http://www.somerset.gov.uk/archives
Online map: streetmap 
This may give you some information on him . Address, NOK, etc,


As he was a Mate he may have records at the National Archive at Kew.
Bear in mind that lots of mates on these small coastal traders were not certificated. However it would be worthwhile to see if he has records which may cover his entire sea going career.



Read
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/catalogue/RdLeaflet.asp?sLeafletID=131&j=1#4
He may have seen service in the foreign trade so you need to look at both foreign and home trade certificates.

You should also try and look at the Mercantile Navy lists for details of Boon and ARGO
http://www.plimsoll.org/RegistersAndRecords/OfficialSources/HowToUseNavyList/Copies.asp#1

http://www.nmm.ac.uk/researchers/li...c6-the-merchant-navy-the-mercantile-navy-list


Roger


----------



## hatman (Oct 6, 2010)

*Thanks to Roger*

Roger, Many thanks for your swift and informative reply. I shall follow up these leads. Really am grateful, thanks for your time and knowledge. Hatman


----------



## melliget (Dec 3, 2006)

Hi.

One hit in the National Archives catalogue:

Item reference BT 99/1302/105
Scope and content Ship: James; Official number: 22731. 
William Williams; rank/rating, Master; year of birth, 1816; place of birth, Pembroke; previous ship, same ship. 
John Griffiths; rank/rating, Able Seaman; year of birth, 1818; place of birth, Pembroke; previous ship, same ship. 
*Joshua Boon*; rank/rating, Master; year of birth, 1845; place of birth, *Appledore*; previous ship, Annie Laurie of Bideford. 
*Isaac Boon*; rank/rating, Able Seaman; year of birth, 1852; place of birth, *Appledore*; previous ship, Annie Laurie of Bideford. 
Covering dates 1881 

http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...&CATLN=7&Highlight=,ISAAC,BOON&accessmethod=0

Possibly an older brother there.

regards,

Martin


----------



## hatman (Oct 6, 2010)

*Thanks for the continued search for Isaac Boon.*

Thank you *Martin* for your useful contribution. I really am impressed with the skills and patience that you mariner gents have, to go to this much trouble for strangers. Joshua is indeed brother of Isaac. There is also a William Saunders Boon in between if you come across him. I googled *Annie Laurie *and found that in 1896 the ship sank at Fremington Quay. This is still a quay on the R. Taw, between Barnstaple and the sea. Currently the scene of a possible environmental disaster called 'Severn Seas' now drifting in this area, loaded with paint, tyres and asbestos(Cloud). 
The Master of the A.L. in 1896 was another Wellknown Appledore name A. Hocking. The main reason to go to Appledore is for a Hockings Icecream. *Roger*, I have tried the Record Office but they moved to new premises last week inTaunton and are having a 'backlog' to deal with. Hope to report success on your post later.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello again,
I have found several vessels captained by masters with the surname *Boon* all in Devon Record office. It could be of liitle consequence but I am sure there is kind of family connection.
ANN O/N 15583 Year 1864
JAMES O/N 22731 1902
SALLY O/N 15582 1864
STONEHOUSE O/N 45700 1878

Also some online copies of the Mercantile navy list
http://maritimearchives.co.uk/MercantileNavyList.aspx
What you are looking for is Certification number, that is the key to finding records at the national archive.

Also
Try this marvelous site for old newspaper reports, you may find a report on Issacs demise
http://access.gale.com/gdctrial/
You get a 14day free trial 

Roger


----------



## hatman (Oct 6, 2010)

*Roger, Thanks again*

(Thumb) If necessary I will likely tie all these Boons into one family. They seemed to be good at going aground, I found some Boons in the 'Master' column of the wreck list in my last reply. Will follow up your Ship and newspaper leads ASAP. Thanks again. Hatman


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

Hartman, Many people from Appledore moved to Barry as the docks were being built in 1894ish. My maternal grand mother was one of them. There was a familly of BOON's in Barry that I remember, a Ron Boon dob appx 1910-15 was mayor an the 1950's. 

Just wondering if it helps.


----------



## flyingwombat (Oct 5, 2011)

Isaac Boon is my paternal great-great-grandfather - he did indeed die in 1899 and is buried in St Mary's Churchyard in Appledore.


----------

